# Game Thread: Wednesday March 8 @ Houston



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Not enough time to make this one fancy. Sorry, I should have made it in advance.

*Tip-off: 8:30
TV: WB4*

Moving on from the loss to NY...

_Pacers 105
Rockets 98_

Guess the score and you could win 10,000 points!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Either Yao will destroy us, or David Harrison will destroy Houston. I can't see us winning this one playing Yao and with no energy. Not to mention that our shots probably won't fall. Oh, well. Slow game.

Pacers 87
Rockets 81


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Guess the score and you could win 10,000 points!



Make that _*20,000*_

Pacers 102 Rocks 98...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Could it go worse?

88 Houston
92 Pacers


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Pacers-104
Rockets-96


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers 89
rockets 87


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Rockets 97, Pacers 88

After the Eddy Curry debacle, I have zero faith of any big man we have stopping Yao. Or even Stromile at this point.

What's the word on JO? Is he ever coming back?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JayRedd said:


> What's the word on JO? Is he ever coming back?


I've been hearing late March, who knows.


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Pacers: 95
Rockets: 87


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

#16is#1 said:


> Pacers: 95
> Rockets: 87



Welcome to our forum 16, hope we see you around often...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Rockets 91
Pacers 83


----------



## Leuteris (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello everybody! I am new here! I am from Greece and big fun of Peja! Hope he gets 30 today and...
Rockets 82
Pacers 89


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Leuteris said:


> Hello everybody! I am new here! I am from Greece and big fun of Peja! Hope he gets 30 today and...


Welcome to BBB.net!

Tell us a little about yourself here:
***Pacers Board New Roll Call!***


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Welcome to our forum 16, hope we see you around often...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Thanks man. And yeah, you'll see me around. I'm a big time Pacer fan


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

#16is#1 said:


> Thanks man. And yeah, you'll see me around. I'm a big time Pacer fan


You should also tell a little bit about yourself.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=200412&page=2


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Leuteris said:


> Hello everybody! I am new here!



Welcome as well L... :cheers: :cheers: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Danny Granger is out with the flu and Freddie is out with his hurt finger.

Bench:

Jasikevicius
Tinsley
Gill
Harrison

Can anyone see us going small this game?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Danny Granger is out with the flu and Freddie is out with his hurt finger.
> 
> Bench:
> 
> ...


Not again...........


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

..


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I don't think we have a chance at all. We have no energy and 3 out of our 4 backups play the same positions.

Tied at 15 now, but once fatigue sets in, we're screwed.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

It's going to be interesting seeing Rick's rotations tonight...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I think Harrison just threw down a Pacers top 3 dunk of the year. Nice feed by Peja.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Why did Jackson catch the ball at the block and take 3 dribbles away from the basket to miss a fade away?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley almost hit that 70 footer! In and out.

31-27 Pacers at the end of the first.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rick Brunson just hit his head hard on his teammates' knee. Ouch. Tinsley with a very nice studder step to get a foul on Brunson.

45-38 Pacers with 6 minutes left in the half. Pull away!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sarunas with a 3 over Yao! Yeah!

48-40 Pacers with 5 minutes left in the half.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Why are we 'always' playing better when we are the underdog?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Yao and Van Gundy both T'd!

54-40 Pacers now with 4 minutes left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Well, Keith Bogans just crushed our chances of pulling away. 4-point play.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

came out flat starting the third. steven jackson with two bad plays.. Peja with a jumper.. and ming with 3 shots in a row


make that four


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Alston was 5 inches from punching the ref in the face during his crazy spell...WoW this team is falling apart...Yao's down now...can barely take 1 step without doubling over...


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

boy do I love watching runi and harrison play together..


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson is 4/4 from three point land... 

Let's keep this 12 point lead.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

How are all of my boys doing?..

Sorry I have not been on in quite a while... the computer at my house is currently in the shop... it would not go past the windows loading screen when I turned it on... 

I am at the GF's right now... so I will try to catch up...


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

23 points... 50% FG... 100% (4/4) 3's for Jack...

Good deal...


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

my god this game is going to give me a heart attack...Foster is so freaking clutch its not funny...that boy flat out hussles


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

After another huge battle from Foster he misses and Bogan's puts in a running layup to give the Rockets the lead by one with 25 seconds left...NO this game is driving me insane


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Pacers lose by 4...I officially hate Jax now...after watching these last couple of games I am shocked at his overall clumsyness and sense of not even caring about the problems and situations he puts us into...and AJ's turn around jumper was RETARDED...he had a cutting Peja right behind him and he takes an unnecessary turn and totally blows everything Foster strived to give to this team down the stretch...im severely disappointed right now...


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

wtf was anthony johnson thinking. WE had one chance and he gets the ball like a black hole. dribbles.. spins and a ugly nasty jump shot..


Ontop of that my hatrid for SJ is growing more and more everytime I look at him. another stupid shot at the end of the game. Takes a three when he has his defender off the ground instead of going for the strong drive. 


im pissed im going to bed :curse:


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Honestly, can Stephen Jackson take shots any worse than he did in the 4th quarter of this game? Anthony Johnson thinks he is a hero.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We missed 21 of 25 shots in the 4th quarter. I bet Jackson took most of them.

And why the hell does AJ think he can take 16 shots a game now?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> And why the hell does AJ think he can take 16 shots a game now?


Probably the same reason Foster and Pollard think they can go a combined 2-14. Now that I look at it:

Johnson- 6/16
Jackson- 8/20
Peja- 8/17
Jasikevicius- 2/6
Tinsley- 2/6
Harrison- 6/8

David was the only guy who shot over 50%. The entire team shot 39%, compared to the 53% of the Rockets. Yao only scored 8 points after I tuned out? What happened?

Final Score- Rockets 103- Pacers 99

JayRedd- 17
cornholio- 28

Everyone else DQ'd for guessing the Pacers would win.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> 10000.00 points donated to JayRedd successfully!


congrats


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

bench aj :curse: hes taking 16 shots a game and runi is only seeing 6 shots?
let jasikevicius start


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Unfortunately, I feel like I'm gonna win a lot of these if all yall keep predicting wins


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

> 10000 points donated to JayRedd succesfully!




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------

